# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Will this have a chance for ADA or AGA??



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

Im not trying to win it....any chance for top 500 for the ADA thing???


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

Im not trying to win it....any chance for top 500 for the ADA thing???


----------



## RottenApples (Apr 3, 2004)

juz another pic...


----------



## nino (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey, why not? It's a beautiful tank. A dark background would help bring out some contrast. Just a thought


----------



## Johncjy (Mar 13, 2004)

I concur.. thats one of the first thing i do when i start a new tank. Also, your might want to plant some carpet type plants in the foreground to give it the amano look








By the way, where do you buy your plants, some look quite exotic...

regards,


----------

